# EUREKA!!! I found it



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2008)

YES!!! :bangahead: :headbangin: :bangahead: :headbangin:

I JUST found this and I am rather excited about it. This is my Sifu&#8217;s Sifu and my flavor of the Yang style long form in PDF format.
This is just soooo cool... or at least I think so :highfive:

Tung Ying Jie

Same link just incase the above does not work
http://www.taichiclub.com/Download/Red_Book_by_David_Parker.pdf


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 25, 2008)

Very cool, Xue. It makes me want to give Tai Chi Chuan another try.


----------



## East Winds (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes Xue, That's excellent. The main differences I see between Tung and the likes of Fu Zhong Wen or Yang Zhen Ji is the high stepping and the bend at the waist. And it is interesting that his form is more like that of Yang Shou Zhong than that of the other Yang brothers. Was there a connection between Shou Zhong and Tung?

Very best wishes


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2008)

That is indeed very VERY cool Xue. Happy for you that you found it. 
Things like that need to be preserved for historical reasons and for future generations to learn from. 
That rocks! 

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice find Xue!  It is really cool what is out there if only you look.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2008)

East Winds said:


> Yes Xue, That's excellent. The main differences I see between Tung and the likes of Fu Zhong Wen or Yang Zhen Ji is the high stepping and the bend at the waist. And it is interesting that his form is more like that of Yang Shou Zhong than that of the other Yang brothers. Was there a connection between Shou Zhong and Tung?
> 
> Very best wishes


 
Yup, Yang Chengfu had Tung Ying Jie assist him in the training of Yang Shou Zhong. Although not Yang family Tung Ying Jie was senior to Yang Shou Zhong in years as a student of Yang Chengfu.

Also in later years thier schools were rather close in proximity


----------



## grydth (Jan 25, 2008)

These discoveries are always great moments. Congrats!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats *X S*. Was going to comment until I read the whole thread and realized I know _nothing _about the subject. But it's a great find. Happy for ya'. :bangahead:


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe there is a major interview in this months Tai Chi magazine, concerning Dung family style. The photos are quite clear. good find!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2008)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I believe there is a major interview in this months Tai Chi magazine, concerning Dung family style. The photos are quite clear. good find!


 
Thanks I will have to see if I can pick up a copy of Tai Chi Magazine


----------



## DungHo (Jan 27, 2008)

very interesting, i will read this, thank you


----------



## Dronak (Jan 29, 2008)

I've found a few different taichi forms on the web before, but I don't think I've come across this one before.  It should be interesting to look at and compare to what I've learned.  Thanks for the info and link.


----------

